# Biostar P4M800Pro-M7 Freezing at bios, or no power



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a Biostar P4M800Pro-M7, with a P4 3.4Ghz chip, and 1gb of kingston DDR2 667Mhz Ram. Basically whats going on, is that it either wont power on at all, or if i can get it to power on, it freezes at the bios.

I dont know whats going on, the only slight incompatability i see is that the memory rated on the board is DDR2 400/533Mhz, and i put 667Mhz ram in there... 

But that wouldnt be causing no power or freezing, right?

Appreciate any help in advance!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Did you build this computer recently? Please post the full system specifications (including the PSU) and check that all the connections are seated correctly.

Nicholas


----------



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, system was built last night, the PSU is a standard 500W that came with a $40 case. 

Full specs are:

MB - P4M800Pro-M7
CPU - Intel P4 3.4Ghz
MEM - Kingston DDR2 1GB 667Mhz
HD - SATA 250GB Seagate


I dont know what else you would need, and yes all connections are secure.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess you got the wrong RAM. From the manual:









Do you have some other RAM sticks you can try?


----------



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

Arrgh... no... i dont have any other ddr2


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it possible for you to swap the RAM? I mean - bring it back and get compatible RAM instead?


----------



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

eneles said:


> Is it possible for you to swap the RAM? I mean - bring it back and get compatible RAM instead?


Just did that... and once i put that in and powered on... the hard drive fried... looks like it was defective.. the thing acctually smoked... just RMA'd it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should take a close look at the power supply.


----------



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

OK... so its still freezing... CPU temps are normal, from the 2 seconds i see in the bios before it freezes...what the hell?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would try a name brand power supply that is adequate for the system, have a look here to help you choose.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html

A power supply that comes with a $40.00 case is nothing but problems


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Also - please make sure you've mounted the motherboard correctly in the case - i.e. rule out the possibility of short circuits.


----------



## Mnemonic (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, its all fixed... and all my fault... 

Turns out the little plastic peice on the cpu holder wasnt removed. I cant beleive i overlooked that. The MB was going into overheat protection mode... 

Well, im an idiot. And thanks for the help guys


----------

